# Angeln im Ferring Sø, Nissum Limfjorden im August



## Leghorn (26. Juni 2013)

Zunächst mal Hallo an alle.
Ich bin neu hier und was das Angeln angeht auch blutiger Anfänger. Den Angelschein habe ich letztes Jahr gemacht, bin aber bisher nicht zum Angeln gekommen.
Deshalb müssen jetzt die Dänen dran glauben. Deren Angelschein habe ich mir ebenfalls gekauft. Also lauter Angelscheine aber bisher noch keinen Fisch am Haken gehabt.

Was muss ich noch beachten, wenn ich im Limfjord oder im Ferring See angeln möchte? Brauche ich da noch zusätzliche Erlaubnisscheine? Und wenn ja wo bekomme ich die?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ferring Sø, Nissum Limfjorden im August*

Im Limfjord brauchst Du keinen weiteren Schein ausser dem dänischen "Fisketegn", den Du ja schon hast.
Über den Ferring Sö habe ich leider keine Infos, weder praktisch noch wirklich hilfreiches im Netz. Da müsstest Du vor Ort im Turistbüro mal nachfragen aber da wird aller Vorraussicht nach  eine Extralizenz "fällig" sein.
Am interessantesten in der Region fände ich aber wohl die Fischerei an der Nordseeküste auf "Platte" mit Wattwurm und schweren Grundmontagen und evtl. auch Spinnfischen an den Buhnen auf Wolfsbarsch#h


----------



## Leghorn (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ferring Sø, Nissum Limfjorden im August*

Vielen Danke für deine Antwort.
Und da wäre ich auch gleich beim nächsten Thema:
Gibt es irgendwo beispiele, wie so eine Grundmontage auszusehen hat? Ich hab da nämlich überhaupt keine Vorstellung.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ferring Sø, Nissum Limfjorden im August*

Das einfachste für die Brandung ist eine sogenannte Paternoster-Montage mit einem schweren Blei am Ende und darüber 2 kurze Seitenarme mit Haken der Grösse 1 oder 2.
Um Dich für den Anfang über Selbstbau solcher Montagen nicht zu langweilen und zu verwirren: Sowas bekommt man eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten Angelgeschäft  als "Brandungsvorfach" fertig geknüpft zu kaufen. Dieses Brandungsvorfach einfach in einen Wirbel am Ende Deiner Hauptschnur einhängen, ganz unten das Blei dran, Wattwürmer, Ringelwürmer, Krabben oder Fischfetzen an die Haken und raus damit.
Als Beispiel habe ich Dir mal eines in der "E-Bucht" verlinkt http://www.ebay.de/itm/Meeres-Brand...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel&hash=item2a293e490e . Solche Vorfaächer gibt es auch von anderen Firmen, es ist eben mal nur ein Beispiel für Dich als Anfänger.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## gazelle Nr.2 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ferring Sø, Nissum Limfjorden im August*

Hallo.Den Ferring Sö kannst Du vergessen.Ist nur eine flache Mulde mit Schilfgürtel und meistens mit sehr viel Wind.Zum Brandungsangeln am Strand  brauchst Du dort wirklich eine sehr gute Ausrüstung und auch ein wenig Erfahrung,sonst sind die Erfolgsausichten eher schlecht.Ich bin dort selbst jedes Jahr 2 Wochen im Herbst zum Brandungsangeln,daher weiß ich wovon ich rede.Wichtig beim Brandungsangeln als Neuling ist aber:Vom Misserfolg nicht entmutigen lassen.Immer wieder losgehen und angel was das Zeug hält.Dann wird sich der Erfolg irgendwann einstellen.Die Kutter in Thyboron wären auch noch eine Möglichkeit.Ausrüstung und Zubehör würde ich auf jeden Fall aus Deutschland mitbringen.Dort oben ist Angelzeug sehr teuer und die Auswahl ist auch bescheiden.Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub.#6


----------



## Leghorn (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ferring Sø, Nissum Limfjorden im August*

#t na ob das was wird...

Wie sieht es denn im Limfjord aus? Gilt der Angelschein da auch?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ferring Sø, Nissum Limfjorden im August*

Der dänische "Fisketegn" gilt , wie ich oben schon mal schrieb, auch für den Limfjord. Mit dem Fisketegn darfst Du prinzipiell am Meer (und dazu zählen auch die Fjorde) überall fischen wenn es nicht besonders als Schutzgebiet gekennzeichnet ist. Auch der Bereich um Bachmündungen breiter als 2 m ist tabu, darum gilt eine Schutzzone von 500 m Breite in beide Richtungen. Siehe auch schematische Darstellung auf Bild 1. Auf dem 2. Bild sind die Schutzzonen des westlichen Limfjordes zu sehen. Die rötlichen gelten fürs ganze Jahr, die Blauen nur für den Zeitraum 16.09-15.03.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Armin0406 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ferring Sø, Nissum Limfjorden im August*

Hallo, als Anfänger gebe ich dir den Tip es in den Buhnen  bei Harboöre zu versuchen. Du brauchst nicht mal ne besondere Ausrüstung.  Stingmormales gekauftes Brandungs oder Molenvorfach, beködert mit Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm, Heringsfetzen. Werfen braucht auch nicht weit, teilweise fängst die Platten direkt vor den Füßen. 
Lass dich nicht entmutigen, in den Buhnen wirst schon einige Platte bekommen.


----------

